# Alabama Froggers/upcoming shows in AL,TN,GA,MS??



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

I would just like to see how many froggers we got around Alabama. I moved to AL from TN about 1.5 years ago and recently got into PDFs.

What are some upcoming shows, must see/visit pet stores, local groups, breeders... in AL(or surrounding states)???

Atlanta is about 2.5 hrs from my house, I missed their recent Repticon show but plan on going to the next one in June or July(forgot which month). 

I also know about the Dixie Reptile show in Birmingham but by looking at the pictures, it looked to be mostly snakes, lizards, etc. I may hit it up soon since they have one every month.



-Jamie


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

wow, no one?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Adam is in Huntsville but only vends at large events like frog day I believe. I miss AL.... War Eagle!!!


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

What's Adam's screen name.. or is it Adam?? 


and Frog Day? sorry, never heard of it, when and where do they have it?




War Eagle.... I'm sure you heard about the Bama fan that poisoned the oak trees at Toomer's Corner?? what an idiot!!!


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Im in the very Southeast corner of alabama. Dothan if anyone knows. Ive also been looking around for bama folks.
War Eagle! RC


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ill be in Bamaville in May and traveling down 65 to foley so maybe I can meet some of y'all then...I will trade frogs for good Auburn tickets too...lol


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am from bay minette 30 minutes from mobile. but im only just starting out with dart frogs.


----------

